# Do you plan on getting a 3DS?



## Jeremy (Dec 30, 2010)

I was wondering how many are...


----------



## Lobo (Dec 30, 2010)

I neeeeeedddd ittt @.@


----------



## Mr. L (Dec 30, 2010)

Nope, already got the far superior PSP.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 30, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Nope, already got the far superior PSP.


Where?  
:huh:


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 30, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Nope, already got the far superior PSP.


Lolololol srsly?

Even if you're a Sony Fanboy you have to admit the 3DS is an amazing leap in technology compared to the years old PSP.

Anyway, I would like one but I can't afford it.


----------



## Conor (Dec 30, 2010)

If I can get the money together then probably, I'll get it eventually though.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 30, 2010)

The original DS beat the PSP in the handheld war.  But comparing the 3DS and the PSP is like comparing the PS3 and the Gamecube.


----------



## Lobo (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm saving up my Christmas Cash and my birthday is in February so I can save that money too. So far I have about $150.


----------



## Mr. L (Dec 30, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EB Games, 3000, new. 

@Jason: Might be a big leap but it looks like the other DS's, fun for a few days then after a week you'll toss it in the corner and play it once a year when a decent/good game comes out.


----------



## Lobo (Dec 30, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already play my dsi everyday and it's nothing special so why wouldn't I spend everyday with something even better?


----------



## Mr. L (Dec 30, 2010)

Lobo99 said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then your standards must be pretty low.


----------



## Lobo (Dec 30, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Lobo99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on! It's 3d without freaking glasses! What's so special about the PSP besides the fact it plays movies...and since when was the last time they actual added a cool feature like 3D things without glasses?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Dec 30, 2010)

Hand helds suck.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 30, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *The original DS beat the PSP in the handheld war.  *But comparing the 3DS and the PSP is like comparing the PS3 and the Gamecube.


I disagree with that, and I'm neutral.


On topic, I'll wait for the reviews and feedback on here before I make my decision, it is a lot of money after all.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 30, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the PSP has so many thrilling games that keep your attracted for months, right?

The only games I've ever seen on the PSP are *censored.2.0*ty remakes of console ones. Atleast the DS has original and amazing games. The only console I've ever traded in is my PSP, and what did I buy with the money? A DS Lite. Best decision I ever made, console-wise.


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 30, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> @Jason: Might be a big leap but it looks like the other DS's, fun for a few days then after a week you'll toss it in the corner and play it once a year when a decent/good game comes out.


lol.

i played my DS much more than i ever played my PSP.  i owned two psps (both slims), and each time a week or so after, i wondered exactly why i bought it to begin with.

my most played game was harvest moon boy & girl.  i had monster hunter, megaman maverick hunter x, lumines, and some other stuff i don't remember playing much.  killzone was pretty fun on it.

the DS got a lot more support for new games, rather than ports of ps2 games, as far as i remember.  you may have gotten a new installment of a few games to make a quick buck, but there weren't a whole lot of big-budget/must have titles for the psp.

the only ones i can think of that i didn't snatch up when i had the chance were the psp gta games, (which are now on ps2).

god of war wasn't my thing, (though i got that sexy limited edition god of war slim) and it really just felt like a portable ps2.

which isn't a bad thing, so much as it's not really anything new.
it made a decent movie-watcher, but it took me way too long to set it up when i could have simply watched the videos i was converting on my computer.  meh.

again, opinions.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 30, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's great to have Monstrr Hunter portable though, same with a few other great games.


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 30, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...
The DS has outsold the PSP by far.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Dec 30, 2010)

I plan on getting the 3DS once I've saved enough money.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 30, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just look at sales, lol.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 30, 2010)

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think I made this clear.


I know the numbers are all in favour of the DS, but I personally prefer my PSP. Heck, I like my DS! But I still prefer my PSP.


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 30, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Handheld war ≠ single person's opinion.
Hate to break it to you.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 30, 2010)

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which is why I said "I don't think I made this clear."

Comprendo? Bueno.


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 30, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>few other great games

you could give the DS the same advantage, such as animal crossing being portable, mario bros portable, mario party portable (not so great, but still portable), phoenix wright, meteos, kirby, mario & luigi, backwards compatibility, POKEMON.  ended up as not ports of games, but there's plenty of those, if you just want ports.  mario 64, diddy kong racing, tetris, super monkey ball..

and that's just looking through the ones i have/enjoy most.  there's plenty more i don't have, and plenty, plenty more shovelware.

@ marcus, again.  you can't disagree with who won or lost when the numbers/sales are right there.  that would be like saying someone won a war because they survived, and is essentially what you're saying..  beyond that it's your opinion the psp won.


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 30, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


asdghjsa
In spanish, you said "I understand? Good."
MANGLIN' It should be "Comprendes? Bueno."


----------



## Marcus (Dec 30, 2010)

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comprendas yo? Bueno.

Correction sir


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 30, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"ME comprendES?"

Pet peeve.


----------



## Yokie (Dec 30, 2010)

Hell yeah.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 30, 2010)

Of course I do, what kind of a Nintendo nerd won't?


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 30, 2010)

On topic:
Probably not.
I've been shifting away from handhelds/Nintendo for quite some time now.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 30, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> Hand helds suck.


And why?

And while they have small screens, they're portable.

You're on a car trip and you have nothing to do and you're bored.

Do you bring a TV and a Wii inside your car, or would you rather play a DS in the car?


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 30, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Dec 30 2010, 04:10:32 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Books/iPod/Laptop say hi.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 30, 2010)

When I have the money and see a game I really really want come out for it.

Or I might just hold out until the light version comes out.


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 30, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> When I have the money and see a game I really really want come out for it.
> 
> *Or I might just hold out until the light version comes out.*


what i'm considering.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Dec 30, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Dec 30 2010, 04:10:32 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Book> most games on ds


----------



## Lobo (Dec 30, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a DS game with a library of books though. So where does that fit in? :gyroidconfused:


----------



## Chimera (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm probably going to get it, but I know they're going to make some sort of cooler one a week after it comes out, so I'll wait a little.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 30, 2010)

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/has only been doing Spanish verbs for 2 lessons before half term 

@Psyho:Read the posts above, I worded it wrong and meant that my opinion was that, not that I was disagreeing with the facts


----------



## Lobo (Dec 30, 2010)

ChimeraGilbert said:
			
		

> I'm probably going to get it, but I know they're going to make some sort of cooler one a week after it comes out, so I'll wait a little.


True fans get the first one and buy the upgraded version.


----------



## Chimera (Dec 30, 2010)

True suckers, I just don't have money to burn.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Dec 30, 2010)

When I get the money, probably. or I might wait for 3DS Lite.

Also, @the discussion of what to do in a car without handhelds.
I brought my laptop and played through psychonauts


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks (Dec 30, 2010)

I'll get as soon as possible. hopefully I'll have the money to get it at launch. If not, I'll wait til next Christmas, since PC upgrades and all that jazz come first.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 30, 2010)

Someday when I get enough money.... Like in a few years xD


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm saving for it now >:3


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 31, 2010)

Day one at midnight, of course. I'll wait 33 hours in Wal-Mart again like I did for my Wii if that's what I have to do.


----------



## Entei Slider (Dec 31, 2010)

One quick note on the PSP topic:
I was at my local game stop today. This kid traded in uhhh some need for speed game for the psp for 4 dollars. I lol'd.

on subject: When's the american release again? I am definatly getting one though. and the "eye strains" from the 3D have never effected me so  .


----------



## ACCF18 (Dec 31, 2010)

Meh, I picked No. I am quite interested in the games, but IDK why Nintendo has to make so many different kinds of DS consoles. But this time, you gotta buy the 3DS to play the games.


----------



## Yokie (Dec 31, 2010)

ACCF18 said:
			
		

> Meh, I picked No. I am quite interested in the games, but IDK why Nintendo has to make so many different kinds of DS consoles. But this time, you gotta buy the 3DS to play the games.


It's a whole new portable. Just like Gameboy Color and Gamboy Advance.


----------



## Mr. L (Dec 31, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally, someone with good taste.


----------



## Trundle (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't know if I'll get it. I sorta doubt it. There aren't many games I'd play for it. Maybe if I get a really good discount.


----------



## zantrul (Dec 31, 2010)

IM GETTING ONE!!!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2010)

Yea. I'll end up trading my DSi and other games in for one.


----------



## Hasfarr The Great (Dec 31, 2010)

I'll trade in my old DS lite for it. Saves a few bucks.


----------



## Lobo (Dec 31, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> One quick note on the PSP topic:
> I was at my local game stop today. This kid traded in uhhh some need for speed game for the psp for 4 dollars. I lol'd.
> 
> on subject: When's the american release again? I am definatly getting one though. and the "eye strains" from the 3D have never effected me so  .


Early March.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> The original DS beat the PSP in the handheld war.  But comparing the 3DS and the PSP is like comparing the PS3 and the Gamecube.


If we're talking about game libraries, then Gamecube is the winner, easily.


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 31, 2010)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:J


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 31, 2010)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always a joy, Darth,


----------



## Marcus (Dec 31, 2010)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd.


----------



## ACCF18 (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeohkei said:
			
		

> ACCF18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, but they shouldn't release it for another 2 years maybe. DS, DS Lite, DSi, DSi XL are just the same, they aren't new ones. DSi XL was really useless imo.


----------



## Josh (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm not going to say I will as if I'm sure, We'll see what happens.


----------



## ACCF18 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hmm... does anyone of you know that you can play Nintendo DS games on it? If so, then maybe I might get it.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Dec 31, 2010)

ACCF18 said:
			
		

> Yeohkei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The DSi XL was made for adults who had problems looking at the DSi's tiny screens.

And yes, the 3DS is backwards compatible.


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 31, 2010)

I'll probably get it when the price drops, which will be a long time after it's release.
It's a must have.


----------



## Mr. L (Dec 31, 2010)

Ehingen Guy said:
			
		

> ACCF18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um, no it wasn't.


----------



## muffun (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm only getting it for Kid Icarus. 

And yes, the DSiXL was made for older people, and to "rival the PSP in size."


----------



## Mr. L (Dec 31, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> I'm only getting it for Kid Icarus.
> 
> And yes, the DSiXL was made for older people, and to "rival the PSP in size."


Oh, from what I've heard it was only made so you can have enhanced gameplay on bigger screens. Also, the screens may be larger than the PSP's, but it really takes out the element of it being a portable system.


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 31, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was marketed towards adults many a time.

from what commercials i saw, at least.

i think there was even a bundle with brain age and some other games that weren't so action-packed.

also, lol bringing up size when talking about the psp.  never thought i'd see the day.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 31, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> I'll probably get it when the price drops, which will be a long time after it's release.
> It's a must have.


Nintendo barely does price reductions.  Microsoft and Sony do them much more.  It will be a while.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 1, 2011)

Yeah, I'll probably end up getting it. Probably not launch day, but I'll get it at some point.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 1, 2011)

I bet a lot of the people who say they're not getting one are going to end up caving in and getting one in the end. XD The 3DS is going to be one of those things that you experience second hand and instantly have to get it yourself, even if you thought you didn't want it previously.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 1, 2011)

I wish I could camp out, looks fun.


----------



## Jake (Jan 1, 2011)

O'course I am. I already have enough.


----------



## Brad (Jan 1, 2011)

I only want it for 5 reasons.

AC: 3Ds
LoZ: OoT
Video Cam
3D
3D Movies


----------



## Lewis (Jan 7, 2011)

Lol..no.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 8, 2011)

I hope its not more than 200 let alone 250 :O


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 8, 2011)

I hope its not more than 200 let alone 250 :O


----------



## MrMudkip (Jan 9, 2011)

If i have enough money!


----------



## MrMudkip (Jan 9, 2011)

If i have enough money!


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 9, 2011)

After hearing about the abysmal battery life, Imm just gonna hold out until the 3DS light.
Plus, some of the launch period games will be cheaper then, anyway.

Or I might just hold out all together.


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 9, 2011)

After hearing about the abysmal battery life, Imm just gonna hold out until the 3DS light.
Plus, some of the launch period games will be cheaper then, anyway.

Or I might just hold out all together.


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes, on release date if I have money :S


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes, on release date if I have money :S


----------



## lilypad (Jan 9, 2011)

I won't.. but my brother will probably get one. I'll just use his


----------



## lilypad (Jan 9, 2011)

I won't.. but my brother will probably get one. I'll just use his


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 9, 2011)

For 3DS, I want Mario Kart 3DS, Paper Mario 3DS, AC 3DS, and some others.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 9, 2011)

For 3DS, I want Mario Kart 3DS, Paper Mario 3DS, AC 3DS, and some others.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 9, 2011)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Plus, some of the launch period games will be cheaper then, anyway.


nintendo is the worst at this.
i swear their games never go down in price like you'd think.  the new ones get discounted before the launch games release, every damn time.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 9, 2011)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Plus, some of the launch period games will be cheaper then, anyway.


nintendo is the worst at this.
i swear their games never go down in price like you'd think.  the new ones get discounted before the launch games release, every damn time.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Jan 9, 2011)

I would buy it, if it was cheaper.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Jan 9, 2011)

I would buy it, if it was cheaper.


----------



## Niya (Jan 9, 2011)

Ayup, for my birthday next month.


----------



## Niya (Jan 9, 2011)

Ayup, for my birthday next month.


----------



## SilentHopes (Jan 9, 2011)

I'll get it when I get the money.


----------



## SilentHopes (Jan 9, 2011)

I'll get it when I get the money.


----------



## Micah (Jan 9, 2011)

I want one but there are more important things to save my money on. A 3DS plus the games I want would cost a good sum of money I should be using for college, a car, house, investing...


----------



## Micah (Jan 9, 2011)

I want one but there are more important things to save my money on. A 3DS plus the games I want would cost a good sum of money I should be using for college, a car, house, investing...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 9, 2011)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's weird. Mario Kart DS is still $30-$40 at some stores. It's one of the most popular DS games right now, so they won't lower the price. If no one buys the game first off, then they'll lower the price (hopefully).


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 9, 2011)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's weird. Mario Kart DS is still $30-$40 at some stores. It's one of the most popular DS games right now, so they won't lower the price. If no one buys the game first off, then they'll lower the price (hopefully).


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 9, 2011)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cant really see nintendo having that problem.


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 9, 2011)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cant really see nintendo having that problem.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 9, 2011)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. So we probably won't get any lower prices.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 9, 2011)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. So we probably won't get any lower prices.


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 9, 2011)

I'll wait till someone puts it up on eBay.


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 9, 2011)

I'll wait till someone puts it up on eBay.


----------



## ryty1231 (Jan 9, 2011)

Definitely! I'm so excited for this system. It's already proven itself a great now, so imagine the possibilities for it in the future.


----------



## ryty1231 (Jan 9, 2011)

Definitely! I'm so excited for this system. It's already proven itself a great now, so imagine the possibilities for it in the future.


----------



## Fender (Jan 9, 2011)

I'll wait a few years for the better one to come out.


----------



## Fender (Jan 9, 2011)

I'll wait a few years for the better one to come out.


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Good chance I will I just want to wait and learn abit more about it first


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 13, 2011)

In blue, yes. 
All my DS's are in blue, so im not going to break the streak.


----------



## Fuse (Jan 14, 2011)

Probably, depends a bit on how much they plan to price the games.


----------



## Brad (Jan 14, 2011)

Probably 40. That's usually the price for nintendo games.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jan 14, 2011)

Has there been a confirmed realease date yet?


----------



## Biochao (Jan 14, 2011)

K.K.Slider said:


> Has there been a confirmed realease date yet?


 
The only confirmed date is "before the end of March."


----------



## TheExhale (Jan 14, 2011)

i am definitely NOT getting the 3DS, completely impractical. i heard it was coming out sometime in late september, and the price was around 300 dollars, but im not sure its right, since i didnt confirm it.


----------



## KCourtnee (Jan 17, 2011)

I only want it cuz Animal Crossing 3ds is on it.


----------



## KingKombat (Jan 17, 2011)

Definitely, aside from the whole 3D thing, the technology on it is simply astounding and it looks like it'll has some amazing capabilities. Plus, I need a new DS anyways, seeing as how my old original one is all outdated and stuff.


----------



## =TPow= (Jan 17, 2011)

I am. My first game i'm buying will be Star Fox 3D!! ;0


----------



## Entei Slider (Jan 17, 2011)

I plan on somehow camping out for the realease. I'll skip a day of home school if I have to, just so I can be first...first through tenth and I'm happy.


----------



## Serk102 (Jan 17, 2011)

I guess I will eventually. That is if I don't get a PSP phone ;D


----------

